# Las Vegas



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i plan on going to vegas if my grades are good. and when is darington an were is that in washington


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

ok cool ummm im not shure on when its supposed to be but i know its up closer to the top left corner of washington directiong not quit shure of that either sorry


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

what big town is it in. washington is close to idaho so i will probably go if i can talk either my parents into it or some of my pro friends into going


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i think its in snohomish county its kinda a small town i cant find what town it is in sorry


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there!! :thumb: :RockOn: Go Washington :banana:


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

is this national 3 ds it hope


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

I'll be in Vegas and hopefully Nationals. Vegas is a vacation of a lifetime even if you can't gamble.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

i might be there.....it depends if we have enough money...we definatly want to go to louisville and pittsburgh so if we dont have enough money then we'll have to cut vegas out:sad: but i really really wanna go...i went last year and had a blast!!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

ok well thats cool and i think that its a natinals is going to be a field shoot


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

how do you find out were the national shoots are and what type of archery they are


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

uMMM you can go to the nfaa web site and click on tournaments and it should tell you


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

does it also tell you what kind of archery tournament it is and mean by this is it 3-d indoor etc.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah it should say marked yardage our 3d our something like that


----------

